# Where can i find these??



## rdneckhntr (Jun 26, 2007)

A friend of mine has one of these muskie cranks and wants to get more. They are japanese made. The only thing wrote on it is THE FIRST which is on the bottom of them.


----------



## SMDave (Jul 28, 2007)

That kind of looks like the Stacey King Jerkbait. https://www.tacklewarehouse.com/descpageHDRLUCKY-LCSK.html


----------

